# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Νέος Χρήστης Ηλιούπολη

## ctsit

Καλησπέρα έχω κάνει καταχώρηση της ερώτησης και σε άλλο σημείο απο λάθος, απο ότι κατάλαβα εκ των υστέρων ήταν μόνο για χρήστες BackBone. Τεσπα είμαι κάτω ηλιούπολη ο κόμβος είναι ο 9602. Υπάρχει κανείς που μπορεί να με δεί. Έχω postarei Photos στον κόμβο μου, όποιος απο Ηλιούπολη μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα.

----------


## nOiz

Καλώς όρισες!  ::  
Απ΄ότι βλέπω φίλε είσαι αρκετά χαμηλά, θα μπορούσες να επικοινωνήσεις με το Δημήτρη (DSFAK)  ::

----------


## ctsit

Καλησπέρα, περασε τόσος καιρός και κανένας δεν έχει απαντήσει, δεν θέλω να γίνομαι πιεστικός απλά να μπω και εγώ στο παιχνίδι, ξανα λοιπόν έχω τον κόμβο 9602 και θέλω να μπω στο δίκτυο μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει?.

----------


## Sam_GR

Απο το wind βλέπω ότι είναι λίγο μακρυά ορισμένα AP'S.Thanasis 1124,dinos 7685, και commando 7578 είναι οι πιό κοντινοί σου.Επικοινώνησε μαζί τους για περαιτέρω.Σκέφτεσαι να γίνεις BB ή απλός πελάτης για αρχή;

----------


## koki

Τι ενδιαφέρεσαι να κάνεις;

Έχεις καμία ελπίδα να βλέπεις Ραδιο Αθήναι; Η θέα σου στις φωτό δεν είναι πολλά υποσχόμενη.

Έχεις κάνει έστω και υποτυπώδες σκαν (με λαπτοπ και ενσωματωμένη πχ);

----------


## ctsit

Scan εχω κάνει με laptop και κεραία pcmcia zyxel αλλά και με την ενσωματωμένη του laptop αλλά τζίφος. Σχετικά με το ραδιο αθήναι θα βγάλω μια φωτο απο εκει και θα την ανεβάσω. Πάντως υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βγάλω μεγάλη κεραία. Τέλος με ενδιαφέρει να γίνω BB απο την αρχή.

----------


## koki

Λοιπόν υπάρχουν κόμβοι (δεν ξέρω εάν έχουν διαθέσιμο if):
α. Στο Ρ.Αθήναι από πίσω (Digenis 1124)
β. σχεδόν δίπλα σου ο DSfak
γ. στο Βουνό Ηλιούπολη από Αγ.Μαύρα (τέρμα 206) μέχρι σύνορα με Καρέα (alasondro, apollo, Belibem, κάποιοι νέοι χρήστες)
δ. στον Καρέα (eufonia)
ε. στον Αγ. Δημήτριο σε διάφορα μέρη πίσω και γύρω από τον digenis (costas43gr, commando, neuromancer, κά) καθώς και πίσω από τον Αγ. Βασίλη ο mezger
στ. στην Αργυρούπολη έχουμε διάφορους αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν θα μας βλέπεις, το πιο πιθανό σενάριο (εάν υπάρχει περίπτωση) θα ήταν ο pesorr (κοντά Ζολώτα στη Βουλιαγμένης, πριν τα φανάρια της Κύπρου) και ο Gollum (που είναι ελάχιστα μετά, στον Μαρινόπουλο).


Λόγω παρα-παρα-παρα-φορτωμένης εξεταστικής δεν ευκαιρώ για βοήθεια χειροπιαστή, αλλά ελπίζω κάτι να είναι και τα παραπάνω. 

Ψάξε το σε γενικές γραμμές σύμφωνα με αυτά, επικοινώνησε με όποιον από τους παραπάνω "το κόβεις" ότι μπορεί να βλέπεις, και πρήξε κανέναν για σκαν.

Λογικά εάν έβλεπες digenis ή dsfak θα έπιανες και τα ΑΡ τους λόγω πολύ κοντινής απόστασης, ακόμα και με την ενσωματωμένη.
Ελπίζω και αυτό το υποτυπώδες scan να το έκανες με netsumbler και όχι με το 'utility' των windows, καθώς επίσης και από την ταράτσα σου και όχι το μπαλκόνι.

Εάν χρειαστείς υλικά για σκαν (δηλ εάν κανείς δεν ευκαιρεί -συμπίπτουν διακοπες και εξεταστική για τους υπολοίπους, οπότε παίζει ως σενάριο) ενημέρωσε.

----------


## dsfak

Sorry που άργησα να σου απαντήσω αλλά όπως ξέρεις είναι δύσκολη περίοδος...βλ.διακοπές, δουλειές...κλπ.
Από ότι είδα στο wind δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν καμία πιθανότητα να με βλέπεις. Αν βλέπεις κάποιον θα είναι ο κόμβος commando που είναι από κάτω σου προς τον Αγ.Δημήτριο. Εκτός όπως λέει κι η κοκι να μπορέσεις να πιάσεις κανα ΑΡ από ψηλά δλδ Καρέα πλευρά...

----------


## eufonia

Απ'ότι βλέπω στην http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-2450.jpg, οι κόμβοι alasondro, apollo, belibem και eufonia βρίσκονται πίσω από την ψηλή πολυκατοικία προς το βουνό.
Για να μην αποθαρρύνουμε το παιδί, ο πιο σωστός τρόπος για να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει είναι ένα scan. Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω είμαστε όλοι λίγο πολύ πνιγμένοι (εγώ παλεύω να δώσω τα τελευταία τέσσερα για πτυχιο  :: ). Πάντως, αν κάνεις λίγη υπομονή φίλε, μπορώ να περάσω για ένα scan μετά τις 5 Σεπτέμβρη (με την προυπόθεση να μου δανείσει ο φανταστικός φεουδάρχης μας alasondro κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό  :: )
Οπότε, λίγο υπομονή ακόμα...

----------


## ctsit

Καλημέρα σε όλους, χωρις να θέλω να ακουγομαι βαρετός, δυστυχώς ακόμα τίποτα. SOS οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να βοηθήσει είναι ευπρόσδεκτος. 


ctsit

----------


## ctsit

Απο ότι βλέπω τόσο καιρό δεν κατάφερα να έρθει κανένας να βοηθήσει για να μπώ και εγώ στο AWMN τουλάχιστον μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζομαι προκειμένου να αγοράσω για να κάνω το scan.

ΣΟΣΟΣΟΣ τουλάχιστον βοηθήσετε σε αυτό.

ctsit

----------


## commando

εχεις pm ε οντως επαιξε πηξιμο αλλα επεσες κ στις βροχες μην εισαι ανυπομονος θα σε φτιαξουμε και σενα.

----------


## commando

πηγαμε στον Χρηστο με τον erasmospunk που ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια αλλα ηταν σχετικα Γουβα το κτιριο και δεν εβγαλε ουτε ενα AP δυστυχως οποτε στην αναμονη ο φιλος για μεγαλυτερη επεκταση του δικτυου.
Ευχαριστουμε και κοκι και alasondro για την αμεση ανταποκριση χρησης εξοπλισμου απο την "δανειστικη"των νοτιων προαστειων

----------


## ctsit

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον commando και τον erasmospunk που προσφέρθηκαν και βοήθησαν στο Scan. 
Όντως δυστυχώς δεν βρέθηκε τίποτα :cry: ευελπιστώ να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα αργότερα.

Ξανα ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια

----------


## alasondro

μην σε χάσουμε όμως....
κράτα μια στοιχειώδη επαφή με το forum 
ώστε αν προκύψει κάτι να είσαι ενημερωμένος.
Η εμπειρία δίχνει οτι τα πράγματα μπορούν να αλλάξουν δραματικά
μέσα σε μια νύχτα  ::   ::

----------


## commando

παρακαλουμε φιλε ναι οντως η αυξηση κομβων ειναι δραματικη της ταξης του 50%το εξαμηνο οποτε δεν θα περιμενεις και πααααααρα πολυ..

----------


## ctsit

Παίδες ακόμα τίποτα μόλις έκανα σκαν με μια wireless zyxel zyair g-110 κάρτα αλλά τίποτα. Υπάρχεις κανείς να με βγάλει απο αυτή την τρύπα να μπώ και εγώ στο κόλπο :(

Ελάτε ρε παιδιά εδώ συνδεθήκατε με την εύβοια με την κάτω ηλιούπολη δεν μπορείτε να συνδεθήτε ?????????? 

HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------

